# Cleaning powder for aluminium?



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Does anyone know of a suitable cleaning powder for aluminium? I know Cafiza2 definitely isn't.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MarkHB said:


> Does anyone know of a suitable cleaning powder for aluminium? I know Cafiza2 definitely isn't.


For descaling a Gaggia Classic boiler? Or for backflushing?


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For descaling a Gaggia Classic boiler? Or for backflushing?


 It's for backflushing a Sage Dual Boiler. The Teflon on my grouphead heater is flaking off and the aluminium is exposed and oxidising. Do you think using Cafiza2 would make much of a difference to it at this point?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MarkHB said:


> It's for backflushing a Sage Dual Boiler. The Teflon on my grouphead heater is flaking off and the aluminium is exposed and oxidising. Do you think using Cafiza2 would make much of a difference to it at this point?


Interesting. The Gaggia Classic has an aluminium dispersing block, and I unaware of any detrimental effects from Pullycaf or any backflush ping detergent. I had a Classic for 3 years, backflushed weekly, and never seen any corrosion on the dispersion plate which was aluminium made.

Are you sure Cafiza is the issue, and not descaling with citric acid? Which water are you feeding the machine with?

Edit: not sure if it matters, but there's a difference in the formula between Cafiza and Cafiza2.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Are you sure Cafiza is the issue, and not descaling with citric acid? Which water are you feeding the machine with?


 Sorry I could have been more clear. I've just bought the machine used so I'm not actually sure what caused the issue. The reason I said Cafiza isn't suitable is because it says on the tub that it's not. I've seen a few posts on the internet too where people were having issues using it on aluminium. I just don't want to do anymore damage to it than is already done.


----------



## Bigbeans (Sep 23, 2019)

As you've ready, Do not use the regular powder on aluminium. If the Alu is not Treated / coated it'll remove the natural oxidised coating and leave it greasy.

Puly brew tabs (you'll have to crush them up) work wonders on aluminium.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Bigbeans said:


> Puly brew tabs (you'll have to crush them up) work wonders on aluminium.


 Thanks I'll look them up!


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Edit: not sure if it matters, but there's a difference in the formula between Cafiza and Cafiza2.


 Thanks, I'll take a look into it.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

I emailed Urnex on this and they said that none of their backflush detergents are suitable for use on aluminium. I'll get the Puly Brew Tabs.


----------

